# Let´s stop the bouncing insanity



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_I see a lot of people bouncing. I am the only one allowed to bounce. I am the only one who bounces with style and grace. Thank you very much. 

:bounce:_


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

And somewhere on Mars, a couple worries over their son/daughter/thing's posting habits.


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 

thank you


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> And somewhere on Mars, a couple worries over their son/daughter/thing's posting habits.


_How are the folks in Venus?  _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:
> 
> thank you


_Yes, I predicted that.  _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

>


_That is bouncing on acid, you are allowed to do that. _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_What "anti-gravity warrior"  means? _


----------



## naturaltan (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Yes, I predicted that.  _



are you a mind reader? 

oh yeah ... what am I thinking .......................................................... 























now?


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _What "anti-gravity warrior" means? _


Weight Lifter, when one lifts weights you're fighting gravity.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> are you a mind reader?
> 
> oh yeah ... what am I thinking ..........................................................
> 
> ...


_You are thinking what I am thinking that you thought in the past moment that is not exactly now. Because now is different than now. Marshmallows. _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Weight Lifter, when one lifts weights you're fighting gravity.


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _How are the folks in Venus?  _


 ......Youranus!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_Now this #$%#% thinks that he can bounce without permission as well. 





Disabled dolphin jumping again with world's first artificial fin. _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)

that bastard


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .




escellent post gazer


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

I think she has a valid point.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

Crono1000 said:
			
		

>


_
:bounce: : Hey!

 : What?

:bounce: : You can´t bounce around here. 

 : Oh yeah?

:bounce: : Oh yeah!

 : What then? 

:bounce: You may  

 : Ok _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .


_Haha... great smile. :bounce:
What was the image in the previous post? I can´t see it. _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> .


_I thought I would never say this to a woman but can you please leave my bouncing balls alone? :bounce: _


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)

http://ironmouse.za.org.nyud.net:8090/dragon/mai/001/9800.html


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 18, 2004)

.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_rockgazer, can you bounce for us? :bounce: _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)

Nice Cron,






We're bouncing, bouncing, bouncing .....


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)

hey how did you do that?  it wouldn't let me post it as a pic


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)

nevermind


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_Nice cartoon bouncing. Those japanese guys.  _


----------



## Crono1000 (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## busyLivin (Nov 18, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

busyLivin said:
			
		

> :bounce:


_Is that candy? _


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_http://www.iit.edu/~smile/ph9417.html

_


----------



## busyLivin (Nov 18, 2004)

fabric softener! :bounce:


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

_Bouncing bunny on ecstasy.  _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Vieope?


_NO! 

Hey, can you see a rabbit and a big pink ball bouncing in my signature? _


----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _NO! _
> 
> _Hey, can you see a rabbit and a big pink ball bouncing in my signature? _


No they disappeared.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> No they disappeared.


_Really or you are just teasing me? Because it shows here but it might be because the images are on local cache. I tried uploading the images in a different way.  _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _NO! _
> 
> _Hey, can you see a rabbit and a big pink ball bouncing in my signature? _


Uh oh!  They are not there!


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## maniclion (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _Really or you are just teasing me? Because it shows here but it might be because the images are on local cache. I tried uploading the images in a different way. _


It be gone.


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

maniclion said:
			
		

> It be gone.



_Fixed now. _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

>


Is that Thumper?  Bunnies are so cute


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> Is that Thumper?  Bunnies are so cute


_I don´t even know who is Thumper but I think I saw this bastard around. Whos is he? _


----------



## Jeanie (Nov 18, 2004)

Vieope said:
			
		

> _I don´t even know who is Thumper but I think I saw this bastard around. Whos is he? _


The bunny from Bambi?


----------



## Vieope (Nov 18, 2004)

Jeanie said:
			
		

> The bunny from Bambi?


_I don´t remember the movie Bambi anymore.  _


----------



## MaxMirkin (Nov 18, 2004)

This thread is so incredibly gay, Dale hasn't even bothered to stop by and point it out!


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

But thats what tigger's do best.


----------



## cman (Nov 18, 2004)

TTFN!


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 19, 2004)

MaxMirkin said:
			
		

> This thread is so incredibly gay, Dale hasn't even bothered to stop by and point it out!




How's this?


----------



## ALBOB (Nov 19, 2004)

Dale Mabry said:
			
		

> How's this?



It was better before you showed up and made it even MORE gay.


----------



## Dale Mabry (Nov 20, 2004)

ALBOB said:
			
		

> It was better before you showed up and made it even MORE gay.




So you decided to make it EVEN gayer by reposting the pic.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Nov 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 5, 2004)

a present for vieope

http://aolsvc.aol.com/onlinegames/detail.adp?gameid=ghbounceoutblitz


----------



## cman (Dec 5, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=19017&item=5940925379&rd=1


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (Dec 6, 2004)




----------



## Vieope (Dec 6, 2004)

:bounce:


----------



## perfectbody (Dec 7, 2004)

:bounce:


----------

